# My First Userbars



## [M]artin (Apr 15, 2007)

These are my first set of userbars ever made, just thought I'd post em here as well:


----------



## mflo (Apr 15, 2007)

Pretty cool, good job


----------



## rice151 (Apr 15, 2007)

But nice work!


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 15, 2007)

The expression on my avatar's face is priceless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah, 999, like the numbers of Satan only... on a rollercoster.

And thankies!


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 15, 2007)

y helo thar

*lick*


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 15, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Akoji (Apr 15, 2007)

Loll I never got licked by linkiboy so i can't put that userbar , so i only took the 1000+ post one


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 15, 2007)

Those are very nice, but since you have 4 right next to each other, I would suggest a little more blending between them (if that made any sense)


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 15, 2007)

Flattery will get you _everywhere_, dahlink!


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 15, 2007)

mind if i take the  mthrnite one?


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 15, 2007)

Welp, you inspired me to make one:






don't know if I should replace my old sig with it...


----------



## zone97 (Apr 16, 2007)

uber bars are so yesterday, today its buttons...


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 16, 2007)

Buttons reek havoc on my eyes


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> mind if i take theÂ mthrnite one?


Take them, *TAKE THEM ALL!*


----------

